# What are some



## gingerbell (Feb 13, 2012)

what are some of the signs that someone is cheating ??


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

You need to post these over in Coping with Infidelity don't you think?

Anyway,
Sudden changes of passwords.
Cell phone never being out of possession of the user.
Sudden lock on cell phone.
Sudden change in cell phone usage (number of text or minutes used).
Getting the ILYBNILWY speech - huge red flag.
Sudden change in emotional connection - better or worse - but worse is more likely.
The words, "they're just a friend" however this could actually be true.
Long - long hours spent at the computer for no apparent productive purpose.

You get the idea.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Weird credit card charges
Money taken out of bank machine for no real good reason
Absent with a vague explanation
Change in sexual appetite - wants it more, or less, or starts wanting different/new stuff
Suddenly loses weight/diets, goes to gym, dresses snappier - wants to look better
Working late


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

My first clues were related to how angry and defensive my Ex became at basic, normal questions.

And excessive time on her phone, laptop - which were also suddenly password protected and off limits.


----------

